# high end gaming rig dvd player



## backseatgunner (May 6, 2005)

i need to find a dvd drive to use for a high end gaming rig. any suggestions?


----------



## ripken2004 (May 6, 2005)

why would the dvd drive rly matter? u only need it for when u start up the gaming when it check for the cd/dvd and thats it


----------



## elmarcorulz (May 6, 2005)

which country you living in?


----------



## The_Other_One (May 6, 2005)

I wouldn't reccomend LiteOn.  I got that in my current system and it tends to lag(you know, taking so long to spin up, causing the comp to freeze for a second)  I've seen other LiteOns do this too...


----------



## elmarcorulz (May 6, 2005)

ripken2004 said:
			
		

> why would the dvd drive rly matter? u only need it for when u start up the gaming when it check for the cd/dvd and thats it


cuz it seems tupsid gettin acheap low speed one. plus alot of games run sound/video off of the cds/dvds


----------



## backseatgunner (May 6, 2005)

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> which country you living in?



the greatest country in the world.

enough said


----------



## elmarcorulz (May 6, 2005)

ah so your english


----------



## backseatgunner (May 6, 2005)

is that a joke?


----------



## elmarcorulz (May 6, 2005)

no, and i take offense to you saying "is that a joke"


----------



## spacedude89 (May 7, 2005)

i like my pioneer, the specs are below, it looks the coolest of the ones i looked at, silver metal look, but im gonna get a hp dvd-rw so i can use the new lightscibe technology. any 
high end one will work, buy the best you can find


----------



## Geoff (May 7, 2005)

I have a Memorex 16x DVD+/-RW Dual Layer.  Works really well (Although this costed $120 at staples)lol


----------

